# puddlers or divers; whats your favorite



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

i really love divers, to me they are alot of fun to hunt


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like em both. It seems like there's more myths surrounding divers though, which makes them fun to chase. :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Have to put a vote for divers.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Green Head Mallards


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

GREEN HEADS take it.... I like woodies too


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Got to love shooting the fastest birds on water. Cans for me. I love to shot them inches above the water at full bore.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

:sniper: :sniper: 
Gotta go with mallard drakes and fast wood ducks.
Octnov


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

DIVERS SPECIFICALLY GOLDENEYES I LIKE HEARING THEM BEFORE SEEING THEM


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Puddlers with 2 exceptions...Red Head and Canvasback. Everything else gets a free ticket.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Ill hafta admitt. When it comes to pure fun shotgunnin its hard to beat a good Diver shoot. Just as long as I dont hafta eat em. :lol:


----------



## mule (Dec 4, 2006)

Divers in a layout is nothing but pure insanity. You can't shoot fast enough or reload for a 1/10 of the birds that come in. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I also like shooting divers when they are flying right above the water and after u hit them they skid on top of the water for 10 yards


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing like having mallards dropping in on top of you while sitting in a corn field in late november :beer:


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I can' choose I like each duck species for a certain reason. I will say this my favorite is the can, it is just a pain you only can shoot one.


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Puddlers by far take the cake!!!!


----------

